# What is the best Lange watch?



## rolexbaby

Hello peeps at watchuseek. I went to ALS boutique last week and immediately got hooked after handling the saxonia outsize date which was just released this year. I now understand that at some point, we need to get just one serious piece in the collection and I truly use ALS as my inspiration. I love black dial in watches (all of my watches has black face) and ALS has so many varieties in black color which is so cool. I saw vacheron and they rarely have black and only few models in patek. I dont know why these top brands rarely produce watches in black.

Anyway, just wanna know your opinion in this forum about these black langes and if I can just get one lange, which one should be my pick? Please let me know.


----------



## rolexbaby

grand lange 1







lange 1 moonphase







1815 anniversary







1815 chrono







saxonia outsize date


----------



## rolexbaby

saxonia moonphase


----------



## rolexbaby

These black langes are so hot!!! and I am curious to know which one would be your pick if you were to get one and why??


----------



## UberDave

rolexbaby said:


> I now understand that at some point, we need to get just one serious piece in the collection and I truly use ALS as my inspiration.


So, look... if you actually believe this thing you wrote, then you shouldn't need strangers on the internet to pick it for you. Is that not obvious?

That said, I love ALS too, so lets talk about them! Once one hits your wrist nothing else quite feels the same. Wife and I were recently watch browsing in Tokyo and on a whim I suggested that she try on a Saxonia. Whoops. Now she's hooked. So now if I get one, she's going to want one too...

Anyway, to your question: In my opinion the ALS moonphase set against a black dial is simply stunning. Therefore I'd suggest the Saxonia Moonphase or Lange 1 Moonphase.


----------



## vkalia

Lange 1815 chrono or the Saxonia moonphase. 

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

This 1 if you can find one


----------



## Stargazer735

The 1815 Chronograph would be my pick!

Lange chronographs are an amazing thing to behold. Their movements are absolutely mesmerizing.

I prefer the 1815 over, say, the Datograph, because the 1815 has better proportions in my opinion. I also don't like the visible gap between the date discs in the AL&S design... which is a shame, because I love the Lange 1.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

vkalia said:


> Lange 1815 chrono or the Saxonia moonphase.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


Saxonia Moonphase?! Are you starting to like the big date?

I love everything about the black dial version, except the damn date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

TJMike said:


> Saxonia Moonphase?! Are you starting to like the big date?
> 
> I love everything about the black dial version, except the damn date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like it would be a stretch but can live with it on that one (the fact that the date is centered helps - the offset date on the Lange 1s get too unbalanced without the leading 0).

The moonphase on that one gets me all tingly though...

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

drhr said:


> This 1 if you can find one


Oh my lord.

I think I have a grail for no 12.

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

vkalia said:


> Oh my lord.
> 
> I think I have a grail for no 12.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


You and me both V, 'cept with a very limited run they rarely come up for sale and when they have, the price(s) always make me balk, so I keep hoping Lange will come out with something similar in a regular production model, maybe the new model they will be unveiling in a few days will captivate at an affordable price for me . . .


----------



## TJMike

drhr said:


> You and me both V, 'cept with a very limited run they rarely come up for sale and when they have, the price(s) always make me balk, so I keep hoping Lange will come out with something similar in a regular production model, maybe the new model they will be unveiling in a few days will captivate at an affordable price for me . . .


A new Lange in a few days; what?!

Edit: people are guessing it will be a Datograph "Lumen".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

vkalia said:


> Oh my lord.
> 
> I think I have a grail for no 12.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


In case you have not heard; there is a rumor going around that Lange will be releasing a sports watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

TJMike said:


> A new Lange in a few days; what?!
> 
> Edit: people are guessing it will be a Datograph "Lumen".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is I'll pass irrespective of the fact that I couldn't afford it . . .


----------



## vkalia

TJMike said:


> In case you have not heard; there is a rumor going around that Lange will be releasing a sports watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy moly, I had not heard that.

My pants just got a little tighter at the thought. A Lange sports watch has so much squee, I am speechless.

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

drhr said:


> You and me both V, 'cept with a very limited run they rarely come up for sale and when they have, the price(s) always make me balk, so I keep hoping Lange will come out with something similar in a regular production model, maybe the new model they will be unveiling in a few days will captivate at an affordable price for me . . .


I am pretty sure of everything there except the "affordable" part. 

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolexbaby

UberDave said:


> So, look... if you actually believe this thing you wrote, then you shouldn't need strangers on the internet to pick it for you. Is that not obvious?
> 
> That said, I love ALS too, so lets talk about them! Once one hits your wrist nothing else quite feels the same. Wife and I were recently watch browsing in Tokyo and on a whim I suggested that she try on a Saxonia. Whoops. Now she's hooked. So now if I get one, she's going to want one too...
> 
> Anyway, to your question: In my opinion the ALS moonphase set against a black dial is simply stunning. Therefore I'd suggest the Saxonia Moonphase or Lange 1 Moonphase.


I am not asking people to pick one for me but its not wrong to ask for people's opinion. This thing is ultra expensive for average guy like me so if i ever want to get one, it has to be ultimate and no going back.

I actually like the saxonia outsize date better than moonphase somehow. i guess because of the diameter. the symetry is just better.


----------



## UberDave

rolexbaby said:


> Anyway, just wanna know your opinion in this forum about these black langes and if I can just get one lange, *which one should be my pick?*





rolexbaby said:


> I am *not asking people to pick one for me* but its not wrong to ask for people's opinion.


Perhaps you'll pardon my confusion?


----------



## Stargazer735

TJMike said:


> In case you have not heard; there is a rumor going around that Lange will be releasing a sports watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When?

Where?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

vkalia said:


> The moonphase on that one gets me all tingly though...


As it should. ;-)


----------



## letgeo

I love all Lange watches it is going to be very hard to choose. Patiently waiting for the sporty watches from A. Lange.


----------



## vkalia

mlcor said:


> As it should. ;-)


You and your photos are to blame - you know that, right?

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

TJMike said:


> A new Lange in a few days; what?!
> 
> Edit: people are guessing it will be a Datograph "Lumen".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got an email from Lange with this, spot on guess I think . . .


----------



## CFR

What about a preowned PT/black dial original Datograph, ref. no. 403.035? They're iconic as well as plentiful on the preowned market. It'll cost less than the 414.028 1815 Chrono, too.

I'm also very partial to the watch that drhr posted -- the Emil Lange 1815 Moonphase -- as long as 36mm isn't too small for you.


----------



## vkalia

drhr said:


> Just got an email from Lange with this, spot on guess I think . . .


So much for affordable!

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

vkalia said:


> So much for affordable!
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


I'll say, good thing it's not my type of watch . . .


----------



## vkalia

drhr said:


> I'll say, good thing it's not my type of watch . . .


Yeah, same here.

I do think a Lange lux sports watch should be coming, though.

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

vkalia said:


> Yeah, same here.
> 
> I do think a Lange lux sports watch should be coming, though.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


I'm thinking something with a Saxonia-style dial with lumed stick indices...

Slightly thicker case, 100M WR...

Automatic movement... Big date...

Beads of rice bracelet...



Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

Rose Gold Lange 1 Day-matic for me.


----------



## Cdxl

Saxonia moonphase is my favorite Lange watch.


----------



## aaroniusl

I don’t think there is a best Lange watch per se as it differs for each person. For me, the best Lange will be one I own because I get to wear it. 

In all seriousness, if the question is what is my grail Lange, it will be Zeitwerk and Datograph.


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822

It is between the "Darth" and the Zeitwerk


----------



## Karlisnet

Lange 1 & Datograph would get my vote!


----------



## TheWorkman

hmmm... split seconds chronograph? here's one of my up/down though


----------



## Ranger822

I am going to have to amend my last post - I had a chance to put the Darth and Zeitwerk (in RG and WG) side by side. The Zeitwerk just really floats my boat.


----------



## ratephi

It has to be the Zeitwerk. Stricking decimals is my most favourite but the “base” white gold and black dial can do too... 😉


----------



## lostboys

Saxonia annual calendar for me ^^









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## galtuk

lostboys said:


> Saxonia annual calendar for me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


This. For a wearable complicated Lange it is atough to beat the Saxonia Calendar is one of the best calendars on the market and one of Lange's best watches IMHO. Why?
1. Super uncluttered dial with applied markers. The space on the dial is utilized extremely well. I usually like numbers but in this case the applied markers really keep the dual balanced and clean. 
2. Lange trademark big date. 
3. Super thin despite the big date and high number of parts. 
4. Movement is actually the same as for the perpetual but missing two parts. 476 parts vs 478.
5. Silver/white dial with the blue hands (wg model). 
6. Zero reset function for setting. 
7. Brushed mid casejus fantastic in person. 
8. Micro rotor is not only a beautiful two metal screwed piece, but it also gives you a great view of the movement. 
9. And finally, the Lange style case is rather masculine. As such the thin dinensions along with the 38.5 case really suit the case design. This watch needs to he tried on in person to really appreciate this.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

galtuk said:


> This. For a wearable complicated Lange it is atough to beat the Saxonia Calendar is one of the best calendars on the market and one of Lange's best watches IMHO. Why?
> 1. Super uncluttered dial with applied markers. The space on the dial is utilized extremely well. I usually like numbers but in this case the applied markers really keep the dual balanced and clean.
> 2. Lange trademark big date.
> 3. Super thin despite the big date and high number of parts.
> 4. Movement is actually the same as for the perpetual but missing two parts. 476 parts vs 478.
> 5. Silver/white dial with the blue hands (wg model).
> 6. Zero reset function for setting.
> 7. Brushed mid casejus fantastic in person.
> 8. Micro rotor is not only a beautiful two metal screwed piece, but it also gives you a great view of the movement.
> 9. And finally, the Lange style case is rather masculine. As such the thin dinensions along with the 38.5 case really suit the case design. This watch needs to he tried on in person to really appreciate this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


yes exactly, this is why my most fav lange ^^ 
Oh by the way, they would be discontinued next april...


----------



## galtuk

lostboys said:


> yes exactly, this is why my most fav lange ^^
> Oh by the way, they would be discontinued next april...


I am surprised they have kept it live this long, this can't possibly be a cost efficient way to produce an annual calendar in the long run! It has, at 476, 131more parts than the 1815 annual calendar.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Zeitwerk for me. My next target ALS.


----------



## Ranger822

I did try on the Emil Lange in platinum - the watch was stunning - but alas it was just way too small on my 7.5" wrist. If that was in 40mm - that might just "the one" too!


----------



## viet

1815 Up Down! Plan to make it my dress watch in my soon to be two watch collection.


----------

